
I spent $200k on biohacking.Became calmer,thinner,extroverted,healthier&happier - vallavaraiyan
https://hackernoon.com/im-32-and-spent-200k-on-biohacking-became-calmer-thinner-extroverted-healthier-happier-2a2e846ae113
======
justaaron
...and there is no control factor whatsoever, so we cannot even begin to guess
whether we should credit 1) the meditation 2) the supplement piles he consumed
twice daily 3) the mdma 4) the exercise 5) the litany of other "wellness"
practices he concatenated.

I have no doubt whatsoever that that the author did indeed achieve his goals.

We have, however, no clue as to what is useful versus bogus due to the
everything-and-the-kitchen-sink approach.

Perhaps I would find it more useful to extrapolate valuable lifestyle advice
from if the author did: 1) a month of only mdma (lol) 2) a month of only
meditation 3) a month of only supplements and to make it fair, it should be
the same month over and over again, so we will need a time machine.

It might also be easier to clone the author and then apply the various
treatments to the individual clones.

Maybe the next round of tests should incorporate ayahuasca ceremonies and
hanging from inversion boots.

~~~
mromanuk
is very complex to nail the real factor, behind the consequence, for example
you can loose weight, by just tracking your weight daily.

------
brudgers
My observation is that a higher probability of being comfortable with who you
are is among the benefits of growing older. It doesn't happen to everyone of
course, but it seems to happen to most people. It's one of the connotations of
"maturity". Having a few hundred thousand dollars to throw at a hobby probably
helps people get comfort with who they are.

------
rhlala
Seems pretty weird to me, after all healthy stuff, the all supplements might
be normal for Americans, but it is shocking for me after eat, exercice,
meditate well that you have you take antidepressants, modafil etc..

~~~
Mouse47
Don't forget toward the end of the article he mentioned taking HGH and
clomid...

